# The Twitter.com thread: Collaborating Digit Tweets



## Maverick340 (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, i had this idea of collaborating all tweets posted by digit members under one place. Simplest way to do is is to use hastags and use the #thinkdigit tag. I know the idea sounds unimpressive and dull, but hey - just a thought. 

p.s : i thought i put this up in the irc channel , but i realized it gets a very few members.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

Actually  not many digitians are regular tweeters. So not a good idea.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

I see that. Just 1 reply till now. I thought many did .. funny.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

I do occasionally tweet.
*twitter.com/indyan


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

Oh hey on this fourm there is aryayush & goobi who are regular twitters. Then there is me too.

PS: Indyan, following you.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

yup. I'm at /goobimama


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

*No more?*

So there aren't any more Tweeters on Digit? Common! This is a tech forum. We're supposed to be on top of things...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

*Small Cat on twitter*

Btw, Small Cat has started twittering (although he doesn't like that word). He has asked me to post about in on the forums (actually asked me to make a new thread and make it a sticky, but to hell with him!)

*twitter.com/ismallcat


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

why isn't there an official who's-on-twitter thread running..? 

me @ /veiga2412


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

m too.. /GauravSaha


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*

This is the official who's on twitter thread. Unfortunately not many digitians know about twitter.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Collaborating Digit Tweets*



goobimama said:


> This is the official who's on twitter thread. Unfortunately not many digitians know about twitter.



At least can rename this thread to include "twitter.com"... That would help right?


----------



## Asfaq (Aug 16, 2008)

@asfaq on twitter too


----------



## hellknight (Aug 17, 2008)

me hellknight_mnd on twitter


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Liar. You have long since stopped twitting. Shame on you.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 17, 2008)

yaar.. due to heavy rains.. the net is often down here... and this holiday week i wasn't here.. so don't blame me


----------



## krazzy (Aug 17, 2008)

*twitter.com/krazyfrog

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/25large.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

Abtom


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 17, 2008)

Me too there @ twitter.com/debsuvra


----------



## karmanya (Aug 17, 2008)

Joining up today... though i doubt i'll be very regular


----------



## hullap (Aug 17, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=32


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Abtom


_You_ are abtom! Was wondering who that was with the iPhone n all.


----------



## veiga2412 (Aug 19, 2008)

thread was renamed and i was wondering how i got magically subscribed to this thread i hadn't seen before..


----------



## karmanya (Aug 19, 2008)

am up and running today twitter.com/karmanya


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 19, 2008)

*twitter.com/technofunky ..... signed up via the Twitter Touch App .... it is the icon that drew me towards this lol!!  ...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 20, 2008)

*twitter.com/ShahabJafri ... AirTel MO is crapping up these days so not tweeting much ..


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 20, 2008)

*twitter.com/sreeyesh <- that's me.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 20, 2008)

*twitter.com/jsemmanuel


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2008)

There's quite a few more twitterers from digit these days eh? 

I think twitter.com/narangz is one. twitter.com/drgrudge is another. 

We've also started twittering on twitter.com/smokingapples. 

Any more?


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

Not a frequent tweeter. But hell yeah : twitter.com/pat007


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2008)

Uh... dude, you need more followers, an avatar, and well, do that first.


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Uh... dude, you need more followers, an avatar, and well, do that first.


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

As I said I don't tweet very frequently. I am too busy these days. Maybe in a few weeks 

Update: Step 1: Avatar changed.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 19, 2008)

hmm.. follow me... twitter.com/gigacore


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 19, 2008)

*twitter.com/Sumeet
New username..


----------



## d1g1t (Nov 12, 2008)

twitter.com/d1g1t


----------



## mrintech (Dec 7, 2008)

*Me @ Twitter:* *twitter.com/mrintech

Common lets Follow each other


----------



## utsav (Dec 8, 2008)

*twitter.com/utsav_racer follow me n i will follow u


----------



## mrintech (Mar 13, 2009)

Common all *Digitians* be active on Twitter


----------



## red_devil (Mar 13, 2009)

^ lol...not a lot of people from digit are on twitter....


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 13, 2009)

*twitter.com/Gaurish


----------



## hullap (Mar 13, 2009)

@hullap
though i tweei rarely :\


----------



## koshyjohn (Apr 28, 2009)

Follow the follower:
*twitter.com/koshyjohnuk


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 28, 2009)

@blind_llama


----------



## maxmk (Apr 29, 2009)

*twitter.com/maxmk


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 29, 2009)

*twitter.com/KrazyBluez


----------



## int86 (Apr 29, 2009)

*twitter.com/int86


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2009)

twitter.com/nitishupreti


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (May 1, 2009)

*twitter.com/pikachutrainer


----------



## sam9s (Jun 17, 2009)

me as well..
*twitter.com/sam9s

BTW any idea how to tweet using cell, I added my number and send the massage to the number the site gave but I get a message "This information is not available at the moment. Please try after sometime" tried later but same message.

Also how does this following and being followed thing work......


----------



## krates (Jun 17, 2009)

www.twitter.com/krates < follow me there


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2009)

Better late than never 

*twitter.com/tribalboy

Uncle joins the twitter bandwagon


----------



## nvidia (Jul 24, 2009)

Me /akshayms


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 29, 2009)

krates said:


> www.twitter.com/krates < follow me there



Dude, your account is suspended by twitter.


----------



## krates (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ yea they suspended my account dunno why the hell !!! I had freaking 768 followers ~x(..


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 30, 2009)

*twitter.com/linus4 , i didnt know that many digitians are twittering too, anyway, now we can ask small questions anytime without posting a thread.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2009)

imma tweeting too! @undeadslasher, NOT /undeadslasher, btw tweeple. Its at *twitter.com/undeadslasher for the umm... for those guys.

BTW, know of fail whale, anyone know what that suspended owl is called? Hope its not called suspended owl.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 31, 2009)

@krates Send a olst about it to support@twitter.com

@Anorion afaik there is on official name for the owl..


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 31, 2009)

Your siggy, aren't they cheat codes from Doom 2..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2009)

^yeah, they are. For God Mode and all weapons + ammo.  BTW, Agent 001 tweets at *twitter.com/digitindia.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 1, 2009)

www.twitter.com/chinmay_d


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 4, 2009)

Find me *twitter.com/freshseasons
     Please we need more members..


----------



## awww (Aug 4, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Find me *twitter.com/freshseasons
> Please we need more members..


do you have any plan to use twitter for your election campaigne freshreasons?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2009)

*twitter.com/krazzywarrior
*


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 5, 2009)

awww said:


> do you have any plan to use twitter for your election campaigne freshreasons?


     Thanks for the suggestion...still i dont think my constituency is that net savy. 
      Lets see what cooks up...though..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 6, 2009)

Very less people are frequent users of twitters, looks like noobs can't seem to understand how to use it..


----------



## vandit (Aug 6, 2009)

Catch me at @vandit2411 !!


----------



## krates (Aug 12, 2009)

ok follow me here www.twitter.com/itsmekushagra


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 12, 2009)

twitter.com/shashankreddy


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 18, 2009)

haha, /me is finally on twitter. Follow me you twits


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 22, 2009)

twitter.com/nikhilpai


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

twitter.com/desiibond


----------



## Ecko (Oct 26, 2009)

www.twitter.com/geekgaurav
already following few of u guyz


----------



## satyamy (Oct 27, 2009)

i tweet regularly 
*twitter.com/satyamy


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 28, 2009)

My twitter url:
*twitter.com/techyag


I will follow you all


----------



## Ecko (Nov 3, 2009)

Following u Both techyag n satyamy


----------



## dreams (Nov 4, 2009)

I am on, /drmznside


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 6, 2009)

me on INS_animesh


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 6, 2009)

added all
help me to get regular on tweets 
/vishalgmistry

and do follow me


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 9, 2009)

i am following 40 and only 6 Followers from Digit


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2009)

Err?? Guys be active on twitter!! seems like n00b don't know how to use it!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 17, 2009)

^^
Could you frame your sentence in better grammar? It sounds like either you are calling us n00bs or does who dont use it as n00bs


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 17, 2009)

peeps can go here
*twitter.com/melv1nratedr
B-)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Could you frame your sentence in better grammar? It sounds like either you are calling us n00bs or does who dont use it as n00bs


looks like n00bs can't seem to understand how to use it..!!! Happy??


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2009)

Krazzy and others : Me toofan_v


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2010)

Better nate than lever 

*twitter.com/klaw24


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 17, 2010)

^^ Welcome dude!  We are already too much addicted to twitter.. xD


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 17, 2010)

Can any one tell why we should use twitter. I am kinda running out of the ideas to post in it.. it should be something like.. I am drinking water now.. Ah, just recharged my mobile talk time, I am reading... those kinda posts?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 17, 2010)

^^   See our profiles... @thewisecrab @krazzywarrior @desiibond @mrintech...

Your 'personal' twitter id'??


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Can any one tell why we should use twitter. I am kinda running out of the ideas to post in it.. it should be something like.. I am drinking water now.. Ah, just recharged my mobile talk time, I am reading... those kinda posts?



there is no need to post ideas in twitter. Just speak your heart out. We will listen and respons whether it is 1 tweet a day or 100 tweets a day. Whatever you speak, you need to be creative enough to put each tweet in 140 chars


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 17, 2010)

added toofan and klaw.

guys i am following around 30 digit members and only 5 followers from tdf


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys my new twitter ID is sunnychahal1


----------



## goobimama (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys, my new id is @brittn3ysucksc0kk follow me k!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ *twitter.com/brittn3ysucksc0kk -- *Sorry, that page doesn’t exist! 
btw lol at id.. * *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## Achuth (Feb 10, 2010)

yeaahh regular tweeter.... twitter.com/achuth486


----------



## staticsid (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello ! After committing Twittercide a year ago i'm back ! Has someone made a list of Digit guys on twitter that i can follow ?
Follow me @ecstaticsid


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2010)

^^
*twitter.com/krazybluez/digitians
*twitter.com/mrintech/cool-guys-on-twitter

btw, I am @krazzywarrior..  There are many more.. Check followers..


----------



## Aspire (Mar 27, 2010)

^twitter.com/krazzywarrior ??


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 3, 2010)

I tweet very often 
www.twitter.com/celldweller1591


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

@Aspire
*twitter.com/krazzywarrior


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2010)

hey im tweeting @electricfoo and I think I spotted @vamsikrishna567 in the nearby tweet list


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha ... ^^ You show up in my recommendations ..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2011)

Hello all,
my twitter page 
click here -> Karan Raj Baruah (wuodland) on Twitter


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

thetechfreak is really a freak  . just joking . 

Follow him and my id is Twitter


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 17, 2011)

Twatter Link


----------



## dalglish_7 (May 17, 2011)

What is Twitter good for?


----------



## noob (May 26, 2011)

I have stopped posting on FB from day 1 i got into twitter.  
its nice...no spam.

follow me , link in my sig.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 19, 2011)

hah.. I am quite (too?) late to post, but here is my ID
_Garbage_ (_Garbage_) on Twitter


----------



## noob (Jul 19, 2011)

twitter.com/timepassofindia


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> I have stopped posting on FB from day 1 i got into twitter.
> *its nice...no spam.*
> .


Sorry but


----------



## mrintech (Jul 19, 2011)

MrinTech - Twitter


----------



## R2K (Jul 20, 2011)

My twitter ID is in my siggy


----------

